# I need some help



## 300ZX_Fan (Jan 23, 2005)

Hello, I'm glad to be on your fourm. Well anyways, I am planing to get a 300ZX (hopefully a 300ZXTT) and I am so excited about it. I was wondering though what should I look for, and what kind of problems I should be aware of. I plan to buy a 91' or a 95'. What would be a fair price for these models. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It all depends on the car, mileage, TT, etc...... You could be looking anywhere from 3 grand to 20 grand.


----------



## 300ZX_Fan (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm probally gonna get a 2+2 model if I can't get the turbo. As for mileage, I'm probally gonna look at the 50-80k mile range.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Depends on if you actually want performance, or just want to drive something that _looks like_ a 300Z. That would be the difference between the TT and the 2+2........


----------



## 300ZX_Fan (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a 2+2 model but later, I plan to install a turbo.


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

*I got what you need!*



300ZX_Fan said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 2+2 model but later, I plan to install a turbo.


I'll sell you my '91 twin turbo for $5,000 cash. needs a new clutch, tires and paint.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

scafidipro said:


> I'll sell you my '91 twin turbo for $5,000 cash. needs a new clutch, tires and paint.


P.M. him this isn't the classifieds.


----------

